# Protodrachen Mounts: Ulduarmounts raus- oder Naxxmounts wieder reinpatchen?



## Aquarelia (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe im offiziellen Forum gerade einen Thread zum Thema Achievementdrachen gefunden und würde gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören. Ich zitiere mal den Ersteller.



> Moin,
> 
> an die Ulduardrachen zu kommen ist ja mittlerweile so extrem lächerlich einfach. Selbst 0815 Random Gruppen bekommen es mitterlweile hin den im 10er zu farmen und auf meinem Server holen wir den Drachen mittlerweile sogar im 25er random + Algalon Kill.
> 
> ...



Was sagt Ihr?


*edit*

Wegen der Verwirrung bzw. weil es nicht allen klar ist, was man für die Naxx Drachen machen musste. Hier die Erfolge:
10er: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2137
25er: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2138

Kurz zusammengefasst: Naxx clearen + paar Naxx Erfolge + ID ohne Tode beim Boss (Der Unverwüstliche/Der Unsterbliche Erfolge)

Hier ein Bild des 25 Naxx Drachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Mai 2010)

ich dachte den Schwarzen Proto gabs nur wenn man Naxx Server first ganz aufräumt^^
wo is die option lasst es wie es ist^^?


----------



## Megania (30. Mai 2010)

Die Drakes sollten alle nur solang erhältlich sein wie der Kontent in dem sie "droppen" aktuell is ... und nicht länger.
Wenn ich mir überlege wie wir uns damals den Arsch aufgerissen haben für den Uldu Drake , Mimi Hardmode !pre nerved!. 2 Flammenticks down.
Heut gehste rein und 3h später haste mit der Randomgruppe nen 310% Mount.
Das entwertet die Mounts ... genau wie jeder Depp mittlerweile mit Kingslayer rumrennt ... 20% Buff sei Dank :-/


----------



## Piggy D. (30. Mai 2010)

meiner meinung nach koennen die naxx drachen draußen bleiben und die ulduar drachen koennen folgen


----------



## Gerti (30. Mai 2010)

Ich finde Blizz sollte sich konsequent für einen Weg entscheiden. Der Amanibär ist ja auch raus...


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (30. Mai 2010)

Hey,

das ist doch wie der Titel von Sathi, spätestens mit PDK hat das doch jeder geschafft. Mit dem EQ ist das doch auch so, es wird einfach entwertet mit dem nächsten Patch.

mfg


----------



## Sicktongue (30. Mai 2010)

Also eigentlich ist das doch total Wurscht!

Das ist nur ein Mount und bringt dem Besitzer keinerlei unfaire Vor- oder Nachteile!
Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters und ich finde das Flattervieh ehrlich gesagt hässlich *gg*

Selbst wenn jeder mitm Alar Phönixdrachen rumschwirren würde, wäre mir das ehrlich gesagt total Wumpe.
Das ist doch nur ein Spiel. Wenn ich mich vergleichen will mache ich Sport oder Karriere. In einem Game entspanne ich!

Als ich vor etwa 15 Jahren mit UO und dann EQ1 angefangen habe, hab ich spätestens in DAoC dann erkannt, dass es absolut sinnlos ist zu meinen man könnte in einem Onlinespiel erster sein.
Macht man nur mal einen Tag pause, überholen einen massig andere Hardcore-Gamer so sehr, dass man das nicht mehr aufholen kann, also Leute: Chill und lasst die Leute doch auf den Mounts fliegen die Sie gerne hätten ;-)

In diesem Sinne, 
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Flachtyp (30. Mai 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon, daß der schwarze(weder wirklich schwarz, noch aufregend) und der verseuchte(der häßlichste Proto finde ich) beide farblich nicht so die burner waren. Hatten sie doch beide 310 %, oder ?

Naja, ich denke daß die Ulduarprotos auch bald rausgenommen werden, da es bald zu "leicht" wird sie zu kriegen.


----------



## Obsurd (30. Mai 2010)

Ist doch gleich es soll so gelassen werden wie es jetzt ist ^^


----------



## hawayboy8 (30. Mai 2010)

klare sache das	
also zumindest meine meinung.

Ich hab momentan ne grp die 10er uldu drachen farmt.
Und alles was ich bisher gesehen hab ist im hardmode jetzt so schwer wie normalmode zu uldu zeiten.
der Drache wird deutlich entwertet.

Jedoch als gieriger mount sammler hät ich gern so viele mounts wie möglich
folglich ist meine meinung^^

gebt uns die naxx drachen zurück.

auch wen mir 10er und 25er noch jeweils 2 erfolge dafür fehlen	es würde naxx wesentlich atraktiver machen


----------



## Grushdak (30. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt Sorgen, sich um solche Sachen so den Kopf zu zerbrechen ....
Worin besteht der Sinn des Topics?

ps.
Die beste Tat Blizzard wäre, 
wenn sie mit Cataclysm das ganze derzeitige "Erfolgsgeplänkel" wieder rausschmeissen.
Manche Erfolge sind ja zwar ganz nett.
Jedoch bekommt man schnell den Eindruck, WoW dreht sich nur noch darum.


----------



## Regine55 (30. Mai 2010)

Megania schrieb:


> Die Drakes sollten alle nur solang erhältlich sein wie der Kontent in dem sie "droppen" aktuell is ... und nicht länger.
> Wenn ich mir überlege wie wir uns damals den Arsch aufgerissen haben für den Uldu Drake , Mimi Hardmode !pre nerved!. 2 Flammenticks down.
> Heut gehste rein und 3h später haste mit der Randomgruppe nen 310% Mount.
> Das entwertet die Mounts ... genau wie jeder Depp mittlerweile mit Kingslayer rumrennt ... 20% Buff sei Dank :-/



also ich übersetzt mal:

mimimimi, die causals bekommen nach ner Zeit die gleichen epics wie ich und deshalb wächst mein epeen nicht mehr QQQQQQQ


----------



## Morgwath (30. Mai 2010)

Vorweg, ich spiele zurzeit kein WoW mehr, kann aber alle Drachen (bis auf die aus ICC) mein eigen nennen.

Meiner Meinung nach wurden die Nax Drachen ein wenig zu früh weggepatched, man hätte sie ruhig noch 2/3 IDs weiter laufen lassen können, allerdings ist hier das Problem das kurz vor erscheinen dvon Ulduar die wahnsinnig einfache und populäre Methode des Sarth +3 Speedkills aufgekommen ist.
Dadurch wurde der 10er Drache extremst trivialisiert und nach einem damalig offizielen Statement wurde an dieser Methode von Blizzard aus auch nichts geändert weil der Erfolg auf kurze Sicht eh irrelevant wurde.

Eine Möglichkeit die Ulduar Erfolge in dem Sinn zu trivialisieren gab es lange nicht (jetzt macht man es mit Equip), wenn man den Freya +3 Speedkill aussen vorlässt, welcher sehr schnell hotfixed wurde.
Mittlerweile ist es allerdings auch so das die Erfolge in Ulduar extrem leicht sind da Boss Mechaniken einfach outgeared werden, von daher wäre es langsam an der Zeit diesen Drachen ebenfalls zu entfernen. 
Da aber Blizzard Ihre Kunden Politik extrem weit ins "Casual freundliche" Verschoben hat ist es unwahrscheinlich das der Drache vor Cata verschwindet.


----------



## Progamer13332 (30. Mai 2010)

es sollte immer nur über neuste instanz möglich sein nen drachen oder nen mount zu bekommen, für die instanz davor sollte die jeweilige belohnung entfernt werden, zumal man es auch nicht mehr verdient nen drachen zu bekommen wenn man ulduar 10er mit t 10 abfarmt xX


----------



## Arlox93 (30. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin klar dafür Uldudrakes drin lassen dafür aber auch ALLE MOUNTS!! einfügen..
Also sprich:
-Naxx Mounts
-Za Bär
-Drop Mounts (für die die nicht wissen welche ich mein, Ich mein die Worlddrop Mounts die es zum anfang von Classic gab für die auch die Quests bei den Händlern gedacht waren z.b Roter Wolf/Blaues Kodo)


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Mai 2010)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Also ich bin klar dafür Uldudrakes drin lassen dafür aber auch ALLE MOUNTS!! einfügen..
> Also sprich:
> -Naxx Mounts
> -Za Bär
> -Drop Mounts (für die die nicht wissen welche ich mein, Ich mein die Worlddrop Mounts die es zum anfang von Classic gab für die auch die Quests bei den Händlern gedacht waren z.b Roter Wolf/Blaues Kodo)



das waren keine world drop mounts^^ die hasse dir kaufen können, nur als das neue model kam. Hattest die wahl eintauschen oder behalten^^


----------



## Arlox93 (30. Mai 2010)

es gab auch noch welche als world drop^^

hatten damals einen in der gilde der eins world random bekommen hatt


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Mai 2010)

Aus vielen spricht hier leider wieder nur der Neid.

"Wääh, die können jetzt mit weniger Zeitaufwand das gleiche bekommen wie ich. Ich bin nichts besonderes mehr. Dabei war das damals sooooo schwer. ;("


----------



## Arlox93 (30. Mai 2010)

ganz ehrlich mir is es egal ob jemand das selbe mount hatt wie ich...
im prinzip is es egal solangs 310% sind ..


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Mai 2010)

der poster ausm wow-forum ist eh nur irgendein whiner der flennen muss weil er in dalaran nicht mehr überm brunnen posen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> der poster ausm wow-forum ist eh nur irgendein whiner der flennen muss weil er in dalaran nicht mehr überm brunnen posen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ja immer das Tollste. Es bietet keinen spielerischen Vorteil, sich da oben hinzugurken. Außer, dass man von allen angeglotzt wird. Frage mich, was dann in den Köpfen derjenigen vorgeht. Ob sie sich für jemand ganz tollen halten? Zeitweise parken da oben A'lar, ein paar Frostbrutbezwinger und alle möglichen anderen Drachen drauf. 


Attention plz!


----------



## Crosis (30. Mai 2010)

hab mich eh immer gefragt warum blizzard den ZA bären rausgenommen hat. klar für nen timerun wärs einfaches abgefarme gewesen aber mal ehrlich: welche topgilde hat sich zu bc zeiten über ZA gefreut? die mussten doch eh alle warten auf neuen content ZA war für die ja auchschon outgeared. den bären hätte man einfach als bossdropp mit der üblichen dropprate einbauen sollen bzw später daraufhin ändern sollen und gut das hätte die pro gilden wohl wenig gestört und das einzig gutaussehende bärenmodell wäre netmehr unerreichbar.

zu den naxxprotos mal ganz ehrlich find ichs blöd das der schwarze raus ist. die hätten mal eh einen skelettproto für den 25er machen sollen und so ist einer protodrakes der 5 hauptschwärme (rot, blau, grün, bronze, schwarz) auf nimmer wiedersehen weg.

und um mal hier das mimimi wegen den ulduardrakes wegzunehmen: 310% mount bekommt man ohne großen aufwand in dem man 8wochen im jahr spielt zu den events zwar ist der violette potthässlich aber auch 310% und mal davon abgesehen wäre der rote proto schon längst outgeared mal davon abgesehen das er eh lächerlich zu bekommen ist auch wenn er nur 280% hat. diese drakes sollten entweder alle verfügbar bleiben oder einfach alle auf den content bezogen wie die arenadrakes(wobei ich da schon die ganzezeit unzufrieden war das die ihren frostwyrm bekamen und pveler auf den komischen protos reiten mussten)


----------



## MayoAmok (30. Mai 2010)

In Zeiten von Dungeonfinder und Co. braucht doch kein Mensch mehr ein Flugmount. 

Warum wird da so ein Geschrei drum gemacht?

Die meisten stehen in Dalaran oder in den Hauptstädten vorm AH rum. An diesen Plätzen kann man kein Flugmount benutzen. Und auf dem kurzen Weg von Dalaran nach ICC sehen sich die meisten eh gegenseitig nicht wegen Phasing. 


Fazit: Flugmounts werden überbewertet.


----------



## Mofeist (30. Mai 2010)

die sollen die ulduar drakes endlich rausnehmen... mittlerweile sind die nicht mehr verdient wer sie jetzt noch holt


----------



## Shaila (30. Mai 2010)

Ich bin prinzipell gegen alles was irgendwann rausgepatcht wird. War auch beim ZA Mount so, deswegen Antwort 2.


----------



## madmurdock (30. Mai 2010)

Da die Antwortmöglichkeiten zu dürftig sind, werde ich nicht voten, aber jedoch meine Meinung kundtun.

Spätestens mit Einführung von ICC hätte der Ulduar Drache rausgepatcht werden müssen. Konsequenterweise natuerlich schon mit Einführung von PDK. Ich sehe den Sinn deiner Frage btw nicht, warum man den Naxxdrachen reinpatchen sollte, jedoch den Ulduardrachen rauspatchen. Es würde nur Sinn machen BEIDE verfügbar zu machen oder gar keinen.

Mir persönlich ist es btw egal, da ich mit meinem Main eh schon den violetten habe und höchstens ma mit einem Twink Lust auf so einen HM 10er Run hätte, jedoch hat sich da noch nix brauchbares ergeben bzw habe ich auch nicht gesucht.


----------



## DreiHaare (30. Mai 2010)

Es ist verdammt nochmal furzegal, wie einfach oder schwierig ein Drache zu bekommen ist. Euch geht es doch nur darum, dass nicht jeder Franz mit allem rumrennt, was ihr bereits habt, damit ihr auch weiterhin mit einem Ständer auf diesen Viechern posen könnt.


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Mai 2010)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> es gab auch noch welche als world drop^^
> 
> hatten damals einen in der gilde der eins world random bekommen hatt



stimmt das waren die ab lvl 57, ^^ sorry bin alter mensch ich vergess gern mal was^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn die leute nun whinen weil sie das damals zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt gefarmt haben dürften sie ja auch nun den Eisenbeschlagenen Frostwyrm haben oder den Blutgebadeten.
Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen farmt euch halt einzigartige Mounts für die man viel zeit oder viel glück brauch.

Bin z.b. seit Wochen hinter dem Timelost Proto hinterher. Zwar nur 280% aber dafür Styl.
Und wenn alles klappt legen wir am Dienstag Prof und Sindra HC 10er und unser weg bis zum Frostwyrm ist schon mal ein bissl geebnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss sich halt immer neue Ziele suchen und nicht hinter altem hinterher weinen.
Es geht weiter und so sollte man auch denken.


----------



## c0bRa (31. Mai 2010)

Megania schrieb:


> Heut gehste rein und 3h später haste mit der Randomgruppe nen 310% Mount.
> Das entwertet die Mounts ... genau wie jeder Depp mittlerweile mit Kingslayer rumrennt ... 20% Buff sei Dank :-/


Dann komm zu uns auf den Server und mach das mal mit ner Randomgruppe... Du wirst  erstaunt sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich stimm nicht ab, ich tendier zu lasst es wie es ist, aber ohne die Unterstellung mit dem T10 Zeugs... Weil eben nicht jeder Movementgünther mit T10 den Drachen farmen kann...


----------



## Engrimm (31. Mai 2010)

Megania schrieb:


> Die Drakes sollten alle nur solang erhältlich sein wie der Kontent in dem sie "droppen" aktuell is ... und nicht länger.
> Wenn ich mir überlege wie wir uns damals den Arsch aufgerissen haben für den Uldu Drake , Mimi Hardmode !pre nerved!. 2 Flammenticks down.
> Heut gehste rein und 3h später haste mit der Randomgruppe nen 310% Mount.
> Das entwertet die Mounts ... genau wie jeder Depp mittlerweile mit Kingslayer rumrennt ... 20% Buff sei Dank :-/



Ist ja auch schön, dass du dir damals den Arsch aufgerissen hast, meinen Respekt dafür und deiner Leistung. 

Du selbst und deine Gildenfreunde wissen, was du dafür machen musstest um an den Drake zu kommen. Alles andere sollte nebensächlich sein. Und wenn man anfängt, in einem MMO jemanden etwas nicht zu vergönnen, dann sollte man sich ein anderes Spiel suchen.

Außerdem brauchst du die Leute, die mit dem 20% Buff ICC schaffen bzw Arthas legen, nicht beleidigen, abgesehen davon ist das nicht so was von egal? Es ist halt nicht jeder so ein Pro Gamer wie du.

LG Engrimm


----------



## Lpax (31. Mai 2010)

Mir wurst ^^

Ich hab so ziemlich alles bekommen was fliegen kann...sollen die anderen es auch haben.
Dieses gaze raus patchen ist nur für den sch...meter gut und mehr nicht.


Warum will eigendlich keiner das die alten tier sets rausgepatcht werden^^?
Die sind auch viel zu leicht zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mama mama da hat einer auch t2/3/4/5/5/7/8/9 bekommen...ich musste wochen dafür wipen^^


----------



## DreiHaare (31. Mai 2010)

Die Jammerlappen hier finden eben immer wieder neue Gründe zum Rumheulen. Für jeden Scheiß wird heutzutage rumgeflennt. In meinen Augen sind solche Weicheier allesamt Deppen.


----------



## c0bRa (31. Mai 2010)

Lpax schrieb:


> Die sind auch viel zu leicht zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das drückt ja den GS und EPEEN nach unten, sprich du machst dich freiwillig noobiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und viele wissen wohl (bis T6) auch garnicht, was du da überhaupt anhast.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. Mai 2010)

Die Frage an sich ist schon sinnlos, da sie nur wieder zur üblichen Flame-Diskussion führt.

Auf der einen Seite die Leute die sich um ihre "Arbeit" betrogen fühlen, auf der anderen Seite die, die auch 
so einen schicken Drachen wollen und der Meinung sind für ihre 13 Euro sollte jeder das gleiche kriegen.

Dabei raus kommen nur wieder Beleidigungen, Verallgemeinerungen und sinnfreies Zeug.

Wir haben alle keinen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungen von Blizzard.

Wir haben aber Einfluss auf den Ton im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist es übrigens egal, wer mit was rumfliegt oder wer welchen Titel trägt. Was bringt es wenn ich auf Spieler
treffe die zwar schon seit Wochen "Königsmörder" sind und den tollsten Drachen im Spiel fliegen aber menschlich
einfach nur Abfall sind - oder sich wie solcher benehmen.


----------



## Lpax (31. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Das drückt ja den GS und EPEEN nach unten, sprich du machst dich freiwillig noobiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mist stimmt die pest habe ich ganz vergessen^^


----------



## MoonFrost (31. Mai 2010)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> es gab auch noch welche als world drop^^
> 
> hatten damals einen in der gilde der eins world random bekommen hatt




nein gab es nie!!!!! oder du meinst innimounts, die es aber immernoch alle gibt. (baqm ausgeschlossen)


----------



## Engrimm (31. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Die Frage an sich ist schon sinnlos, da sie nur wieder zur üblichen Flame-Diskussion führt.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite die Leute die sich um ihre "Arbeit" betrogen fühlen, auf der anderen Seite die, die auch
> so einen schicken Drachen wollen und der Meinung sind für ihre 13 Euro sollte jeder das gleiche kriegen.
> ...




Da bin ich ganz bei dir

/sign


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (31. Mai 2010)

mir iss das egal ich hab alle mountsd die ich wollte oder brauch^^ also sprich mehr wie 99^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (31. Mai 2010)

Finds auch hart lächerlich. Ich hab mir den drachen noch mit Mühe geholt jede krp ID mitgegangen, hab drum gekämpft nun haben den so viel. 

Deswegen bin ich soooooooo Stolz auf meinen ZA bären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den kann nicht mehr jeder krpl bekommen Danke blizz. Da habt ihr endlich mal was richtig gemacht.


In grüße der Liebe Zabo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Addon anfang wieder mit ZA bären Rumreiten und alle rumweinen sehen *jippie* Solang wow pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Mai 2010)

m-a-g-g-i schrieb:


> Finds auch hart lächerlich. Ich hab mir den drachen noch mit Mühe geholt jede krp ID mitgegangen, hab drum gekämpft nun haben den so viel.
> 
> Deswegen bin ich soooooooo Stolz auf meinen ZA bären
> 
> ...



Und hier haben wir einen der besagten "Wääh, die bekommen alles, was ich auch habe, nur dass ich ganz ganz arg dafür arbeiten musste. Jetzt bin ich nichts *besonderes* mehr." - Typen.


Gratulation.


----------



## MoonFrost (31. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> also ich übersetzt mal:
> 
> mimimimi, die causals bekommen nach ner Zeit die gleichen epics wie ich und deshalb wächst mein epeen nicht mehr QQQQQQQ




ach ja ihr napse. Das is kein mimimitext von ihm. er hat vollkommen recht. Was is den daran toll das jeder kacknap sich mit gear das nicht für den content gedacht ist die mounts abgreift? Im pvp bekomm casuals doch auch nicht die alten S-mounts, nur weil sie später angefangen haben / weniger skill/zeit haben noch nachträglich zugeschickt Oo


----------



## MoonFrost (31. Mai 2010)

Engrimm schrieb:


> in einem MMO jemanden etwas nicht zu vergönnen, dann sollte man sich ein anderes Spiel suchen.




Ihr casuals gönnt den richtigen spielern doch auch nicht, das wir was haben was ihr nicht habt. also warum sollten wir euch was gönnen


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mit Schami und Krieger den Netherdrachen der ist um einiges Schöner als diese komische Möchtegerndrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (31. Mai 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ihr casuals gönnt den richtigen spielern doch auch nicht, das wir was haben was ihr nicht habt. also warum sollten wir euch was gönnen



Was verstehst du unter "richtige Spieler"? Lass mich raten no-RLer die WoW als Lebensaufgabe sehen.
/e: Die netherdrachen sind wirklich schöner. Ich benutze meinen Proto (Worldevent) auch nur zum farmen.


----------



## Kezpa (31. Mai 2010)

ich find blizz hat mitm rauspatchen nen gewaltigen fehler gemacht -.- die drachen die kann jetzt keiner mehr kriegen...ich brauch bei den ulduar drachen nur noch jeweils 3 im 10er und 4 im 25er hardmode dann hab ich die auch...
10er und 25er naxx brauch ich nur noch 1 und 2 hardmodes dann hätt ich die auch gehabt -.-

anstatt die rauszupatchen und für niemanden mehr zugänglich zu machen weil diese 310% mounts ja soooo einfach zu erreichen sind hätten die einfach die fluggeschwindigkeit auf 280 setzen können...dann wäre das nicht so schlimm gewesen. jetzt kann kein aas mehr diese drachen kriegen find ich ziemlich beschissen


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (31. Mai 2010)

ja genau, alles rauspatchen... und als näxtes kann man in raids oder inis nur noch mit passendem equip (also keins was zu gut ist). damit hat sich das weekly/daily machen dann ab nem bestimmten equip auch erledigt! auch quests für niedrigere level sollte man nicht mehr machen können! und auch mit spielern reden, die niedriger sind - sei es level oder equip - sollte man bloß lassen. die sollten einem gar nicht mehr angezeigt werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (31. Mai 2010)

die ganzen nubs die nicht den nötigen skill hatten die Mounts zu progress Zeiten zu holen und sie jetzt nachholen wollen heulen rum ist doch klar und flamen die Leute nieder dies geschafft haben. Naja so ist es halt :>


----------



## Fuzzymouth (31. Mai 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> die ganzen nubs die nicht den nötigen skill hatten die Mounts zu progress Zeiten zu holen und sie jetzt nachholen wollen heulen rum ist doch klar und flamen die Leute nieder dies geschafft haben. Naja so ist es halt :>



Oder die ganzen "Nubs", die später angefangen haben mit Spielen und noch gar nicht soweit waren, als die Mounts aktuell waren.

Ich wäre dafür, die Mounts der Vorcontents nicht mehr für die Erfolge, sondern als Dropmounts in den betreffenden SZs mit entsprechender Droprate umzuwandeln. Würde für einige den Anreiz schaffen, die alten SZ mal länger als nur bis zum Weeklyboss zu besuchen. ZG und Strat rennen ja auch immer noch viele farmen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Mai 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> die ganzen nubs die nicht den nötigen skill hatten die Mounts zu progress Zeiten zu holen und sie jetzt nachholen wollen heulen rum ist doch klar und flamen die Leute nieder dies geschafft haben. Naja so ist es halt :>


Und wenn man zu diesen Zeiten noch nicht gespielt hat, soll man also trotzdem in die Röhre glotzen?


Tolle Idee.


----------



## Mofeist (31. Mai 2010)

Fuzzymouth schrieb:


> Oder die ganzen "Nubs", die später angefangen haben mit Spielen und noch gar nicht soweit waren, als die Mounts aktuell waren.
> 
> Ich wäre dafür, die Mounts der Vorcontents nicht mehr für die Erfolge, sondern als Dropmounts in den betreffenden SZs mit entsprechender Droprate umzuwandeln. Würde für einige den Anreiz schaffen, die alten SZ mal länger als nur bis zum Weeklyboss zu besuchen. ZG und Strat rennen ja auch immer noch viele farmen.



/dagegen für die die später angefangen haben gibts doch die neuen Meta mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (31. Mai 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> /dagegen für die die später angefangen haben gibts doch die neuen Meta mounts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ja auch richtig, nur warum nicht die Anreize erhöhen und die Spielerlastverteilung von punktuell (Dalaran und ICC) auf flächig verändern^^ . Für diejenigen, die sich damals für die Mounts den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben, bleiben die Titel.


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Mai 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> /dagegen für die die später angefangen haben gibts doch die neuen Meta mounts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verrate mir mal bitte, wo genau dein *Nachteil *liegt, wenn andere jetzt etwas einfacher erreichen können als du damals.


----------



## Relief (31. Mai 2010)

Hey, 

Also mal ganz im Ernst:




 Alle die sich das Mount damals "erarbeitet" haben - Respekt und ich gönne das jenen auch. 

So jetzt gönne ich es jenen die sich mit "überEq" die Zeit nehmen alte Erfolge nachzuholen um diesen Drachen zu bekommen.

Alle selbsternannten "Pros" konnten sich damals von den sogenannten "naps" beneidenlasen.

Jetzt wider rum habt ihr Chance ein neues Flugutensiel durch Erfolge zu holen und euch um dieses dann beneiden zu lassen.





... worin liegt das Problem




Mfg Relief


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (31. Mai 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> nein gab es nie!!!!! oder du meinst innimounts, die es aber immernoch alle gibt. (baqm ausgeschlossen)



Doch es gab ganz ganz früher ein Mount das n World Rnd dropp war.
Aber das kennen nicht viele bzw. hat kaum einer.

Aber fragt mich nicht mehr nachm Namen, weil das war ja ganz am Anfang von WoW.


----------



## sko1970 (31. Mai 2010)

mir is wurscht womit ich von A nach B fliege
mal ehrlich ich benutze meinen drachen nur noch um von Dalaran nach ICC zu fliegen
alles andere geht über port


----------



## warhammer560 (31. Mai 2010)

hi
einerseits hat man ja recht mit den drachen. nur das problem was sich mittlerweile gebildet hat ist so: t9 und auch t10 sind sehr schnell erfarmt, ergo werden diese schlachtzüge mehr oder weniger übersprungen. was bedeutet die mit full t9 rumlaufen haben nie einen boss aus ulduar oder zumendest 3 auch nur durch die weekly getötet wo sich dann herausbildet das auch die leute nie yogg gesehen haben und somit keinerlei bosserfahrung haben, ich versuche auf meinem server ja der ist net der beste jede woche aufs neue die hm erfolge zu machen und glaubt mi bestimmt nicht was sich da alles zusammenkommt. bis zu diesem zeitpunkt wusste ich nicht das man in ulduar am ersten boss so oft sterben kann. also ich würd meinen lasst die Drachen drinn meinetwegen auch den von naxx wieder rein da mann sie immer seltener bis fast gar nicht mehr zu gesicht bekommt und alle die neu anfangen wissen nichtmal was damals so loswar oder keinen anreiz mehr haben sich mit den alten schlachtzügen auseinanderzusetzt

mfg


----------



## Gaueko (31. Mai 2010)

Flame, Flame, Flame...

kann eigentlich keiner mehr normal diskutieren?

Solange es Blizzards Politik ist, dass jeder alles haben können soll bleiben die Mounts eh drin.
Wer dann noch "zu Faul" ist sich nen Abend Zeit zu nehmen und sich durch Ulduar zu pwnen, der kriegt sie halt nicht.
Mit "Epischem Skill!!111" "Pro-Gamer"-tum hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Aber wer JETZT noch nicht realisiert hat, dass WoW zu einem Spiel für Gelegenheitszocker ebenso wie für 24/7-Gamer geworden ist, der wird das auch nicht mehr tun...


----------



## olOlOlo (31. Mai 2010)

Ich finds gut.
Wie gesagt Naxx und ulduar wird komplett übersprungen um PDK abgefarmt.
So werden die alten raids besucht das gearzeug braucht eh keiner mehr...zum abschluß wenn man den HM durchgezockt hat bekommt man wenigstens ein schönes Item den Drachen.
So werden die alten Raids nicht ganz vergessen nicht mehr und nicht weniger is des und des is klasse.
Ich war schon so oft in Naxx und bin item lehr ausgegangen so ein abend Ulduar (wo die HM bosse auch nicht alle von selbst umfallen wegen T10!!!) und bekomm n schnellen Drachen:-)


----------



## MoonFrost (31. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Doch es gab ganz ganz früher ein Mount das n World Rnd dropp war.
> Aber das kennen nicht viele bzw. hat kaum einer.
> 
> Aber fragt mich nicht mehr nachm Namen, weil das war ja ganz am Anfang von WoW.




Also laut http://warcraftmounts.com/retired.php gab es keine rndlootmounts. da steht nur was von premounts von verkäufern.

Mounts die dort nicht aufgelistet sind. (Zügel des Leopards Zügel des Bengaltigers) sind nie auf liveserver erhälltlich gewesen.


----------



## MoonFrost (31. Mai 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "richtige Spieler"? Lass mich raten no-RLer die WoW als Lebensaufgabe sehen.
> /e: Die netherdrachen sind wirklich schöner. Ich benutze meinen Proto (Worldevent) auch nur zum farmen.




Richtige wow spieler sind die, die tun wofür das spiel da ist. Es ebend SPIELEN (raids, innis, arena, bg, welt erkunden). Mit "freunden lol" die man warscheinlich nur durchs game kennt chatten und afk in dala stehn ist kein spielen! Wer das spiel nicht ausnutzt hat auch nicht verdient alles zu bekommen, was im spiel vorkommt. Wer privat mit "freunden" fußball spielt kann nicht erwarten, das er für seinen geringen einsatz das gleiche geld bekommt wie topspieler. (und wehe du kommst mit dem 13€argument. ihr zahlt nicht so viel wie progamer den zeit ist auch geld und die zeit zahlt ihr definitiv nicht)


----------



## Shaila (31. Mai 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Richtige wow spieler sind die, die tun wofür das spiel da ist. Es ebend SPIELEN (raids, innis, arena, bg, welt erkunden). Mit "freunden lol" die man warscheinlich nur durchs game kennt chatten und afk in dala stehn ist kein spielen! Wer das spiel nicht ausnutzt hat auch nicht verdient alles zu bekommen, was im spiel vorkommt. Wer privat mit "freunden" fußball spielt kann nicht erwarten, das er für seinen geringen einsatz das gleiche geld bekommt wie topspieler. (und wehe du kommst mit dem 13€argument. ihr zahlt nicht so viel wie progamer den zeit ist auch geld und die zeit zahlt ihr definitiv nicht)



Richtig, dass 13 Euro Argument war Allgemein seit jeher unsinnig. Auch die Sache mit der weniger und viel Zeit ist Unsinn. Jeder muss soviel Zeit investieren, wie man dazu bereit ist. Ganz einfaches Ding. Das muss nun mal jeder aktzeptieren und jemand mit einem so tollen RL hat es ohnehin nicht nötig sich dann darüber aufzuregen, nicht alles zu sehen, denn Leute mit einem so "tollen" RL haben es überhaupt nicht nötig alles zu sehen. Denn die sind eben zufrieden mit ihrem Leben und fühlen sich nicht dazu gezwungen alles im Spiel zu besitzen und zu sehen. Es ist einfach Lächerlich, dass selbsternannte Casuals Vielspieler als RL Opfer bezeichnen und im selben Moment fordern, alles sehen zu wollen. Ein fragwürdiger Punkt in meinen Augen.


Dennoch bin ich dagegen, dass Mounts entfernt werden. Ich bin Allgemein gegen Alles, was ohne erkennbaren Grund entfernt wird. Egal ob es nun ein Mount ist oder ein blödes Funitem. Ich finde es einfach dämlich. Ja, es stimmt, wer mehr Zeit investiert, der wird mehr erreichen. Dennoch sollte zumindest jeder die CHANCE dazu haben. Und diese Chance sollte immer bestehen, sodass man sein Ziel auch nach einer längeren Zeit erreichen kann. Es ist bitter, wenn man auf ein Ziel hinarbeitet (oh rofl lol er hat arbeiten gesagt!!!11) und dann vor dem Nichts steht, weil etwas rausgepatcht wurde, nur weil es anderen nicht zugänglich gemacht werden solll.

Ja, ich finde das einfach blöd. Und wenn man die Mounts erst im drittnächsten Addon bekommt, die Chance sollte eben bestehen. Wenn jemand zu der Zeit nicht gespielt hat oder wirklich mal verhindert war im RL, dann ist die Chance für immer vertan und das halte ich nicht für richtig. Ich denke auch, dass Leistung belohnt werden soll und das der, der mehr Zeit investiert auch mehr verdient hat, aber dies sollte nicht darauf basieren, das für andere Spieler Belohnungen einfacht rausgepatcht werden, nur weil sie es nicht geschafft haben. Jeder spielt Anderst und jeder sollte in seinem Tempo zumindest die Möglichkeit besitzen IRGENDWANN auch an das Mount zu kommen, auch wenn es erst sehr viel später ist. Bis dahin gibt es dann neue "Statussymbole" und die alten werden wieder uninteressant.


----------



## Takius (31. Mai 2010)

Die bleiben mal schön so wie sie jetzt sind. man hat sich damals net umsonst den aAllerwertesten aufgerissen,d ass ejtzt wieder irgendwelche 08/15er daherkommen, denn so schwer wie du behauptest, is das Naxx-Glory nun echt net, wenn regelmäßig randoms auf meinem Server Immortal machen.


----------



## Mofeist (31. Mai 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Ich finds gut.
> Wie gesagt Naxx und ulduar wird komplett übersprungen um PDK abgefarmt.
> So werden die alten raids besucht das gearzeug braucht eh keiner mehr...zum abschluß wenn man den HM durchgezockt hat bekommt man wenigstens ein schönes Item den Drachen.
> So werden die alten Raids nicht ganz vergessen nicht mehr und nicht weniger is des und des is klasse.
> Ich war schon so oft in Naxx und bin item lehr ausgegangen so ein abend Ulduar (wo die HM bosse auch nicht alle von selbst umfallen wegen T10!!!) und bekomm n schnellen Drachen:-)



dein Post ist einfach vollkommen unverständlich und unsinnig um nicht zu sagen einfach nur überflüssig


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Mai 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> dein Post ist einfach vollkommen unverständlich und unsinnig um nicht zu sagen einfach nur überflüssig



Ich zitiere mich noch mal selbst, da du meine Frage wohl überlesen hast:




> Verrate mir mal bitte, wo genau dein *Nachteil* liegt, wenn andere jetzt etwas einfacher erreichen können als du damals.



Nachteil, wohlgemerkt. Dass sie schneller und einfacher das Mount bekommen, ist kein Nachteil für dich, nur ein Vorteil derjenigen. 



> Richtig, dass 13 Euro Argument war Allgemein seit jeher unsinnig. Auch die Sache mit der weniger und viel Zeit ist Unsinn. Jeder muss soviel Zeit investieren, wie man dazu bereit ist. Ganz einfaches Ding. Das muss nun mal jeder aktzeptieren und jemand mit einem so tollen RL hat es ohnehin nicht nötig sich dann darüber aufzuregen, nicht alles zu sehen, denn Leute mit einem so "tollen" RL haben es überhaupt nicht nötig alles zu sehen. Denn die sind eben zufrieden mit ihrem Leben und fühlen sich nicht dazu gezwungen alles im Spiel zu besitzen und zu sehen. Es ist einfach Lächerlich, dass selbsternannte Casuals Vielspieler als RL Opfer bezeichnen und im selben Moment fordern, alles sehen zu wollen. Ein fragwürdiger Punkt in meinen Augen.




Richtig, wie du weiter unten sagst, sollte jeder die Chance bekommen, alles zu sehen und zu bekommen. Dazu gehören auch Mounts. Und genau hier (und nicht weiter) findet das 13 Euro-Argument Boden. Wer das gleiche bezahlt, muss die gleiche Chance haben. Ich rede hier nicht von RL-Faktoren wie Arbeit, das liegt nicht bei Blizzard. Sondern es geht darum, dass Späteinsteiger auch die Chance haben müssen, alles zu sehen (des aktuellen Spiels - dass die Welt mit Cata verändert wird, ist eine andere Geschichte).


----------



## Horde deadman (31. Mai 2010)

ganz ehrlich die sind doch alle gleich nur andere Farbe. Wieso so ein Stress für den oder den Drachen. Farmt ruhig den aus Ulduar und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 2. glaubt ihr echt dass blizzard so kurz vom 3.3.9 Drachen wieder reinpatchen wird? Erstmal die lesen nicht alle "kleinen Vorschläge" durch (wären ja bekloppt wenn sie es tun würden) und 2. selbst wenn sie würden es eh nicht tun. Chillt einfach mit Cata ist der Käs eh gegessen da gibts dann andere Protodrachen und zwar orangene oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doncalzone (31. Mai 2010)

Sicktongue schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist das doch total Wurscht!
> 
> Das ist nur ein Mount und bringt dem Besitzer keinerlei unfaire Vor- oder Nachteile!
> Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters und ich finde das Flattervieh ehrlich gesagt hässlich *gg*
> ...



Es geht nicht um Vor- oder Nachteile sondern eher darum das man sich den Vogel bzw Drachen als der Content aktuell war, erspielen mußte. Mit T10 ist das eher ein erfarmen.
Gemeisterte Herausforderungen (Hardmodes/Erfolge) sollten demnach auch entsprechend belohnt und nicht bestraft werden, wie Blizzard es momentan tut. Wieso wurde auch das Mount aus Zul Aman auch vor WotLK rausgepatchet?



Sicktongue schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur ein Spiel. Wenn ich mich vergleichen will mache ich Sport oder Karriere. In einem Game entspanne ich!



Das hast du richtig erkannt, WoW ist ein Spiel genauso wie Mensch ärger auch NUR ein Spiel ist aber wo kämen wir denn hin wenn alle Spieler gerne Belohnungen abgreifen möchten für die man auch was tuen muß. Klingt als würde man seinen 5 jährigen Bruder beim Mensch ärger dich nicht bewußt gewinnen laßen damit er nicht lernt auch verlieren zu können oder im Falle von WoW einfach nicht alles erreichen zu können aber trotzdem Spass am Spiel ( oder auch Brettspiel) zu haben.

Es ist schon zuviel des guten das man jede Raidinstanz auf irgendeine Weise nerft aber wenn schon jeder Spieler ein Recht haben soll alles zu sehen (was ich persönlich gut heiße) so sollen wenigstens die ganz großen Erfolge einem nicht hinterhergeschmissen werden als wären sie Angebote aus einem Sommerschlußverkaufe. Denn die Erfolge und die gganzen "spezielen" Flugmounts tragen nicht zum Spielablauf bei um müssen so auch nicht verschenkt werden.

Das wars von meiner Seite. P.S: Ich kann zum Entspannen ein Buch empfehlen. Macht sehr locker ; )


----------



## Piando (31. Mai 2010)

Es ist schon traurig, was manche einem missgönnen. Ich persönlich würde gerne den Protodrachen haben, mir fehlt nur noch Yogg+1 (meiner Meinung nach nicht einfach mit einer Rnd-Gruppe zu legen). Das hier gleich wieder rumgejammert wird, dass man alles rauspatcht, wenn der Content nicht mehr aktuell ist, verstehe ich nicht. Blizz kann froh sein, wenn alte Instanzen noch besucht werden (abgesehen von der Weekly).

Piando


----------



## Mr Lover Lover (31. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> also ich übersetzt mal:
> 
> mimimimi, die causals bekommen nach ner Zeit die gleichen epics wie ich und deshalb wächst mein epeen nicht mehr QQQQQQQ



Hahahahahah böse xD, habs gelesen und so nen lachflash bekommen D


----------



## Morgwath (31. Mai 2010)

Mein Gott, ich will auch ein Mount für HDW, so ein Raptor mit 130% Ground Speed wäre toll, dazu dann noch bitte einen Schwarzwälder Schinken.

Btw gibt es einen sehr großen Nachteil wenn das Mount allgemein zugänglich wäre, ich könnte nicht mehr über eure Argumentation lachen : )


----------



## Shaila (31. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Richtig, wie du weiter unten sagst, sollte jeder die Chance bekommen, alles zu sehen und zu bekommen. Dazu gehören auch Mounts. Und genau hier (und nicht weiter) findet das 13 Euro-Argument Boden. Wer das gleiche bezahlt, muss die gleiche Chance haben. Ich rede hier nicht von RL-Faktoren wie Arbeit, das liegt nicht bei Blizzard. Sondern es geht darum, dass Späteinsteiger auch die Chance haben müssen, alles zu sehen (des aktuellen Spiels - dass die Welt mit Cata verändert wird, ist eine andere Geschichte).



Nein, es findet keinen Boden. Jeder sollte die CHANCE bekommen alles zu sehen. Das ist keine Garantie sondern eine Chance. Jeder zahlt 13 Euro und erhält damit seine Spielzeit und jeder hat die CHANCE dazu, dass Beste daraus zu machen. Es zählen diese 13 Euro, jeder zahlt sie. Was die Leute dann aus der erworbenen Zeit machen, ist ganz allein ihr Ding. Man kauft sich nur die Spielzeit, nicht die Spielinhalte und somit das Recht alles zu sehen, denn dafür muss man auch etwas leisten, sonst könnten wir uns das Spielen sparen und das Spiel nach einer kleinen Gruppe von Leuten richten, die viel Geld für so etwas übrig haben.

Was die Mounts betrifft, so habe ich lediglich gesagt, dass jeder irgendwann einmal die CHANCE auf das Mount haben sollte. Es sollte also nicht rausgepatcht werden. Man sollte es ganz einfach weiterhin bekommen können, genau so wie es halt viele Mounts in Instanzen gibt, die man bekommen kann. Ich finde, es gehört sich einfach so, dass jeder die Chance dazu bekommt es irgendwann zu bekommen. Ist das Mount Ingame erhältlich, so hat jeder jederzeit die Chance es zu bekommen. Wird es aber rausgepatcht, so ist das Mount unerreichbar für Alle die danach kommen oder sonst was gemacht haben. Sicher jetzt kommt wieder der Punkt mit dem Zeitaufwand und vielleicht widerspreche ich mir hier auch, aber ich finde es einfach nicht richtig, ist halt Ansichtssache.

Ich finde das es nichts mehr mit tollen Leistungen zu tun hat, wenn man das Rauspatchen eines Mounts fordert. Man könnte ja auch gleich alle Mounts entfernen, die sonst irgendwo in alten instanzen droppen z.B. man muss ja nicht mehr viel für können. Der Punkt ist, dass nicht jeder das Spiel so spielt, dass man sich verbissen hinter den Charakter klemmt und Formeln auswendig lernt. Ich finde den anderen Spielern sollte einfach wenigstens irgendwann einmal die Möglichkeit geboten werden das Mount auch zu bekommen. Ich weiss auch nicht, was genau daran schlimm sein soll.

Dieses komische rausgepatche gab es das erste Mal bei ZA und ich fand es einfach widerlich, ein Zeugniss von Neid und Missgunst. Wer das Mount hat kann ja stolz darauf sein. Es kommen stetig neue Mounts und wenn die Top-Raider schon das neuste tolle Mount haben, wen interessieren dann noch Naxx oder Ulduar Drachen ? Niemanden.


----------



## Mofeist (31. Mai 2010)

Um der stylischen Blutelfe noch ein letztes mal Gehör/Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, diese Mounts sollten auch laut Aussage von Blizzard eine Auszeichnung für Progressraider sein, leider haben sie dieses Konzept wohl über den Haufen geworfen, aber für die Leute welche jetzt hier im speziellen den ulduardrachen nich zu aktuellen Zeiten holen kontnen gibt es doch jetzt den ICC Protodrachen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Mai 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Um der stylischen Blutelfe noch ein letztes mal Gehör/Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, diese Mounts sollten auch laut Aussage von Blizzard eine Auszeichnung für Progressraider sein, leider haben sie dieses Konzept wohl über den Haufen geworfen, aber für die Leute welche jetzt hier im speziellen den ulduardrachen nich zu aktuellen Zeiten holen kontnen gibt es doch jetzt den ICC Protodrachen...


Du kannst mir also noch immer nicht sagen, welchen Nachteil du hast?


Ich verstehe es, wenn du dich darüber aufregst, weil du benachteiligt bist. Bist du aber nicht. 

Achja, kannst du mir eventuell noch eine Quelle bezüglich deiner Aussage zeigen, dass Blizzard spezielle Mounts für Progressraider vorsieht?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (1. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Lächerlich, dass selbsternannte Casuals Vielspieler als RL Opfer bezeichnen und im selben Moment fordern, alles sehen zu wollen. Ein fragwürdiger Punkt in meinen Augen.


Nur um etwas klarzustellen. Ich finde es überhaupt nicht schlimm mal viel zu spielen (bei schlechtem Wetter an nem Wochenende oder so)
Aber dieses Stundenplanmäßige du MUSST zu diesen Zeiten spielen du MUSST bestimmte berufe geskillt haben was manche Gilden fordern ist für mich einfach too much.
Ich kann es auch verstehen wenn Leute in nem festen raid sind wenn diese nicht so in ihr RL eingreifen. Aber dass manche Leute irgendwelche Raids vor ihr RL stellen bzw. ihr RL nach nem Game richten (hab ich schon erlebt) kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen.
/e: wobei berufe weniger das Problem sind


----------



## Streubombe (1. Juni 2010)

Um mal wieder zum Topic zu kommen, aus meiner Sicht ist es völlig egal... Die Viecher sehen doch, mehr oder weniger, eh alle gleich aus. Also ich müsste schon auf buffed nachsehen, um bestimmen zu können, wo der Drache herkommt. Den Mounts fehlt einfach das Alleinstellungsmerkmal, um etwas Besonderes zu sein...


----------



## TheGui (1. Juni 2010)

Je gleicher alle werden, desto weniger macht WoW Spaß.

die Ulduar Drachen kann man langsam auch rauspatchen.

naja ich geh mich dan mal beim Judo Verein nebenan anmelden, Zahle brav mein Geld und hoffe nach 2 Wochen auf der Bank hocken endlich meinen verdienten schwarzen Gürtel zu bekommen!


----------



## white_trash (1. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Je gleicher alle werden, desto weniger macht WoW Spaß.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinkerballa (1. Juni 2010)

lustig, wie hier alle mal wieder rumheulen <.< ist doch total rille, wer sich jetzt den drachen holt, oder? es geht auch nicht ums abfarmen, oder darum, das jeder jetzt mit kingslayer rumläuft! wer die bosse im hm nicht kennt, hat es schwer, soviel ist sicher. und das ist mit dem LK nicht anders: wer im entweihen stehen bleibt, dem hilft auch ein 2000% buff nicht. die gruppe wiped dann!!! meine fresse, das immer gleiche rumgeheule geht einem auf den sa... geist halt!

wenn euch das alles nicht mehr passt, dann küngigt eure accounts. und wenn ihr das nicht wollt, gebt mir eure daten, dann tu ich es für euch, versprochen^^


----------



## FrustmaN (1. Juni 2010)

wäääähhhhh , heul, will dass nur ich was besonderes bin !! der scheiß noob bekommt auch was worauf nur ich anrecht hab, weil ich die damals sooo schwere ini als erstes gemacht hab (oder unter den ersten war, wie auch immer) *heul, jammer, flenn, zu mamai renn*

ständig diese schwachsinnige rumgejammer daß irgendjemand was auch bekommt was er doch gar nicht "verdient" hat. und immer das übliche casual und progamer gesabber.

auch noch andere sorgen als immer die selben themen ? jedes 2. thema läuft doch auf den selben schwachsinn raus.


was meien eigentlich di eleute die jetzzt icc farmen gehn woher ihre taktiken kommen ? try and error ? sicher nicht, die sind entweder aus videos die die "topgilden" erstellt haben oder aus guides von irgendwelchen inet seiten. wie viele haben hier denn icc ohne guide schon al gemacht, bzw ohne jemanden ders ihnen erklärt hat. und natürlich ohne deadlybossmods und die ganzen addons. na los alle mal die hand heben...

ooch soo viele (ironie!!! sicher maximal 1, wenn überhaupt und das ist schon sehr optimistisch)

also bilden euch mal nichts ein, keiner hier ist mit t10 oder nem 277er schnitt in wow aufgetaucht und kannte alles und dank der "erfolge" könne ihr die ganzen noobs immer noch an ihrem erfolgsdatum aus der liste der elite und der progamer (wozu alle "ich habs aber ich gönne es sonst niemandem" gehörn ) streichen, also die whare elite wird sich immer noch schön abgrenzen können.


die meisten haben wohl vergessen daß sie entweder auch mal klein waren oder daß wow eben auch mal spaß gemacht hat, bevor neid, misgunst, erfolge und itemlevel einzug gehalten haben.

ich geh jetz pennen und laß mir mein ego polieren was übrigens viiiiel größer ist als eures!


----------



## DeluxeOne (1. Juni 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Richtige wow spieler sind die, die tun wofür das spiel da ist. Es ebend SPIELEN (raids, innis, arena, bg, welt erkunden). Mit "freunden lol" die man warscheinlich nur durchs game kennt chatten und afk in dala stehn ist kein spielen! Wer das spiel nicht ausnutzt hat auch nicht verdient alles zu bekommen, was im spiel vorkommt. Wer privat mit "freunden" fußball spielt kann nicht erwarten, das er für seinen geringen einsatz das gleiche geld bekommt wie topspieler. (und wehe du kommst mit dem 13€argument. ihr zahlt nicht so viel wie progamer den zeit ist auch geld und die zeit zahlt ihr definitiv nicht)



Ahjo ist ja alles schön und gut aber willst du jetzt ernsthaft all jene bestrafen die auch noch ein Leben neben wow haben und es sich eben nicht leisten können den lieben langen tag zu zocken eben weil es leute geben soll die für ihr GELD arbeiten und nicht für irgendwelche drachen die wie ich finde nicht unbedingt ansehnlich sind.

und zu dem mit dem mit "freunden" schreiben und in dala rum stehen ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist aber auf meinem server sind die meisten die in dala afk rum stehen all jene die ja sooooo viel zeit darin investieren zu spielen Oo unabhängig davon das auch ihr pros nach dem ihr die id durch habt auch nix mehr zu schei*en habt und ab da steht ihr doch nur noch in dala rum und mit "freunden" schreiben gehört nicht zum spiel ? hab ich etwa denn sinn eines mmos missverstanden und es geht in wirklichkeit darum die anfänger dumm anzumachen oder zu beschimpfen ala noob gimp kackboon und co ? oder geht es darum mit seiner harten arbeit zu pralen und alle die nicht das selbe erreicht haben dürfen euch nicht mal anschauen ? 

da kann man eigentlich nur noch sagen kommt mal von eurem hohen ross runter und gönnt den anderen auch mal was den egoismus ist nicht unbedingt eine der besten eigenschaft des menschen !!! 

lasst die drachen wo sie sind wer sie haben möchte soll sie bekommen egal ob es leicht ist oder nicht oder soll dann wenn wir schon am raus patchen sind gleich das baron mount oder der zulanische tiger etc direkt mit raus schmeißen da man die ja inzwischen solo bekommen kann und ihr nicht mehr das selbe leisten müsst wie damals zu classic zeiten aber da heult keiner weil man die ja selber noch auf idese weiße bekommen möchte das ist doch immer das selbe über irgendetwas rumheulen und es kein stück besser machen 

in dem sinne leben und leben lassen wem es net passt ihr wisst ja wo man sein account kündigt


----------



## Mofeist (1. Juni 2010)

DeluxeOne schrieb:


> Ahjo ist ja alles schön und gut aber willst du jetzt ernsthaft all jene bestrafen die auch noch ein Leben neben wow haben und es sich eben nicht leisten können den lieben langen tag zu zocken eben weil es leute geben soll die für ihr GELD arbeiten und nicht für irgendwelche drachen die wie ich finde nicht unbedingt ansehnlich sind.
> 
> und zu dem mit dem mit "freunden" schreiben und in dala rum stehen ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist aber auf meinem server sind die meisten die in dala afk rum stehen all jene die ja sooooo viel zeit darin investieren zu spielen Oo unabhängig davon das auch ihr pros nach dem ihr die id durch habt auch nix mehr zu schei*en habt und ab da steht ihr doch nur noch in dala rum und mit "freunden" schreiben gehört nicht zum spiel ? hab ich etwa denn sinn eines mmos missverstanden und es geht in wirklichkeit darum die anfänger dumm anzumachen oder zu beschimpfen ala noob gimp kackboon und co ? oder geht es darum mit seiner harten arbeit zu pralen und alle die nicht das selbe erreicht haben dürfen euch nicht mal anschauen ?
> 
> ...



immer wieder geil wie die selbsternannten causals immer labern ja wir können nich den ganzen tag zocken wie ihr Raider bil bla blub... MAN MUSS NICHT DEN GANZEN TAG ON SEIN UM SO NEN DRACHEN ZU BEKOMMEMN DAZU REICHT EIN GUTER RAID DER AUCH NUR 1-2 DIE WOCHE je 3STD RAIDET ICH DENKE DAS IST NE ZEIT DIE MAN OPFERN KANN


----------



## Gaueko (1. Juni 2010)

Deine Capslock-Taste hat glaub ein Problem.


----------



## c0bRa (1. Juni 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Deine Capslock-Taste hat glaub ein Problem.


Er wollte seinem Mimimi die richtige Tonlage verpassen... richtig groß und hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Er wollte seinem Mimimi die richtige Tonlage verpassen... richtig groß und hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man hätte ihm noch ein paar Satzzeichen wie "...;,,,;!!!;???" anbieten können.


----------



## Mofeist (1. Juni 2010)

naja ihr könnt gern das Geschriebene ignorieren, und nur auf den Caps rumhacken, das zeigt nur das ihr die Aussage ignorieren müsst weil ihr wisst das ich mit ihr Recht habe.


----------



## TheGui (1. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> naja ihr könnt gern das geschrieben ignorieren, und nur auf den Caps rumhacken, das zeigt nur das ihr die Aussage ignorieren müsst weil ihr wisste das ich recht habe.



ich finde du hast recht, Objektiv betrachtet nimmt raiden weniger Zeit in anspruch als das was casuals so gerne tun... 5er inis abfarmen bis zum erbrechen und in dalaran rumgammeln.


----------



## MoonFrost (1. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> immer wieder geil wie die selbsternannten causals immer labern ja wir können nich den ganzen tag zocken wie ihr Raider bil bla blub... MAN MUSS NICHT DEN GANZEN TAG ON SEIN UM SO NEN DRACHEN ZU BEKOMMEMN DAZU REICHT EIN GUTER RAID DER AUCH NUR 1-2 DIE WOCHE je 3STD RAIDET ICH DENKE DAS IST NE ZEIT DIE MAN OPFERN KANN




trotz deines capsproblems haste recht. Ich selbst raid 2-4mal die woche (4mal is scho viel) (bin sonnst nie on außer 1mal 10min karamountrun den goldfarmen questen heros und son kram hab ich schlichtweg nicht nötig) und hab trotzdem icchc mehr als nur die freelootbosse a'la luftschiff vali und modermiene down von daher is das "ich hab keine zeit" argument auch fail. wer halt zu schlecht ist in ne gilde zu komm und nur random  geht ist verständlich wenn man nichts reißt.


----------



## olOlOlo (1. Juni 2010)

Warum geht bei JEDER verdammten Frage um des Thema Pro Gamer und noob Raider???
Lest mal die frage is doch sheißegal wieviel zeit wer im spiel vergeudet spiel is spiel und wenn wer mit T125 Rumrennt und raidet 24std am Tag und 7 Tage die woche und einer der nur 5 std in der woche spielt ein seltens mount hat weil er dropluck hat na und?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> naja ihr könnt gern das Geschriebene ignorieren, und nur auf den Caps rumhacken, das zeigt nur das ihr die Aussage ignorieren müsst weil ihr wisst das ich mit ihr Recht habe.


Dass du von Ignorieren sprichst ist schon witzig. 


Du hast meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet, worin für dich der Nachteil liegt, wenn "Casuals" das gleiche erreichen können wie du.


----------



## Gaueko (1. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> naja ihr könnt gern das Geschriebene ignorieren, und nur auf den Caps rumhacken, das zeigt nur das ihr die Aussage ignorieren müsst weil ihr wisst das ich mit ihr Recht habe.



Ich MUSS gar nichts. .

Ich habe außerdem nie bestritten, dass du Recht hast.  Ein Effektiver Raid hat viel mehr Zeit/Nutzen-Faktor als 7 Zage die Woche für 2 Stunden in Dalaran zu gammeln, die Schönheit der Welt von Azeroth zu genießen und 3 heros zu zocken.

Nichtsdestotrotz - "Der Ton macht die Musik". Und jemanden, der ganze Sätze in Capslock schreibt, *kann *ich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Mofeist (1. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dass du von Ignorieren sprichst ist schon witzig.
> 
> 
> Du hast meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet, worin für dich der Nachteil liegt, wenn "Casuals" das gleiche erreichen können wie du.



Blizzard meinte als die Meta Drachen eingeführt wurden wie ich dir schon einmal gesagt habe, das diese für die progress raider gedacht sind und beim nächsten contentpatch rausgenommen werden und durch neue meta drachen in der neuen raidinstanz ersetzte werden. das ist der Punkt wieso mich das aufregt.

PS: schön aber das dann genau du "ignorieren" ansprichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Blizzard meinte als die Meta Drachen eingeführt wurden wie ich dir schon einmal gesagt habe, das diese für die progress raider gedacht sind und beim nächsten contentpatch rausgenommen werden und durch neue meta drachen in der neuen raidinstanz ersetzte werden. das ist der Punkt wieso mich das aufregt.
> 
> PS: schön aber das dann genau du "ignorieren" ansprichst
> 
> ...



Ja, das hast du schon mal gesagt. Und ich habe darum gebeten, eine Quelle bzgl. dieser Aussage von Blizzard zu posten. Zwei Seiten vorher oder so. Also nix von wegen Ignorieren. 

Außerdem ist das für dich kein Nachteil, wenn die Drachen nicht rausgepatcht werden... nur ein Vorteil für andere. Oder wird dir dadurch deiner weggenommen?


----------



## Blablubs (1. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, das hast du schon mal gesagt. Und ich habe darum gebeten, eine Quelle bzgl. dieser Aussage von Blizzard zu posten. Zwei Seiten vorher oder so. Also nix von wegen Ignorieren.
> 
> Außerdem ist das für dich kein Nachteil, wenn die Drachen nicht rausgepatcht werden... nur ein Vorteil für andere. Oder wird dir dadurch deiner weggenommen?



Wo ist denn dann da der Ansporn? Endweder sie führen etwas wie diese Drakes ein und sorgen dann auch dafür, dass diese eine Art Statussymbol sind und bleiben oder sie führen diese Belohnung gar nicht erst ein. Es kommt im Endeffekt auf das selbe hinaus, wie wenn man den Preis des Tundramammuts jetzt halbieren würde, bringt den jetzigen Besitzern keinen Nachteil, fair ist es deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## MayoAmok (1. Juni 2010)

An alle die sich hier ungerecht behandelt fühlen:

Postet mal bitte eure Chars mit eingeblendetem "Herold der Titanen" Titel. 

Sinds mehr als 5 kann Blizzard die Drachen von mir aus löschen.


----------



## Morgwath (1. Juni 2010)

> Du hast meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet, worin für dich der Nachteil liegt, wenn "Casuals" das gleiche erreichen können wie du.


Mit dem verfügbar machen von alten Mounts werden die derzeit vorhandenen entwertet.

Beispiel das (vielleicht) auch du verstehst.
Angenommen jeder Spieler könnte jetzt den Titel Gladiator für 75k Ehre kaufen, damit wird der Titel entwertet, da die Ursprüngliche Leistung nicht mehr erbracht werden muss.


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. Juni 2010)

Megania schrieb:


> ... Mimi Hardmode !pre nerved!...
> 
> ... genau wie jeder Depp mittlerweile mit Kingslayer rumrennt ... 20% Buff sei Dank :-/


Just another Skill-Bomb xD ...

Einer der keinem was gönnt weil er sich selbst sonst nich beweihräuchern kann ...

Ich bin nich arrogant ... !pre nerved! xD


----------



## Kovacs (1. Juni 2010)

> ...dass diese eine Art Statussymbol....



Das ist wohl das Grundproblem dieses Spiels. Spieler, die wegen Statussymbolen spielen, nicht wegen dem Spass am Spiel.


----------



## Shaila (1. Juni 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Das ist wohl das Grundproblem dieses Spiels. Spieler, die wegen Statussymbolen spielen, nicht wegen dem Spass am Spiel.



Was ist wenn der Spaß am Spiel durch Statussymbole entsteht ?


----------



## Mofeist (1. Juni 2010)

Das ist das Zitat zwar für die Naxx Drachen (die ja auch wirklich entfernt wurden) Aber ich denke das sollte auch nervende Blutelfen wie dich endlich ruhig stellen:

When 3.1 goes live, the rewards for "Glory of the Raider" and "Heroic: Glory of the Raider" are being removed. These achievements will still be active, however, players will no longer receive the Plagued Proto-Drake or Black Proto-Drake for completing them. Similar to our decision to remove the Amani War Bear from Zul'Aman, the goal is to ensure that such mounts retain a degree of *rarity* in the game; and with raids progressing into Ulduar in patch 3.1, *we feel obtaining the rewards for "Glory of the Raider" and "Heroic: Glory of the Raider" would be somewhat trivialized*. For this reason we will be offering new fast mounts (310 speed) as rewards for completing select achievements associated with 10 and 25-player Ulduar.

PS: habe das wichtige für dich unterstrichen nich das du dich wieder ignoriert fühlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (1. Juni 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Das ist wohl das Grundproblem dieses Spiels. Spieler, die wegen Statussymbolen spielen, nicht wegen dem Spass am Spiel.



das eine schließt das andere nicht aus


----------



## Kovacs (1. Juni 2010)

sicher schließt das eine das andere nicht aus. Hatte wohl vergessen dazu zu schreiben, dass dies für mich persönlich (und andere) das Grundproblem ist. Wem etwas nur Spass macht, weil er dann besser als andere ist oder mehr besitzt, sollte reine Wettkampfspiele spielen. Ich habe fast 20 Jahre aktiv Pen&Paper gespielt und bin immer sehr befremdet, wenn hier nur noch von Leistung und erarbeiten geredet wird, das Schwächere nicht mehr selbstverständlich unterstützt werden, sondern im Gegenteil auf übelste beleidigt werden. Aber ist wie gesagt nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

von mir aus kann blizzard die drachen für 20 euronen im shop anbieten ... who cares?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Das ist das Zitat zwar für die Naxx Drachen (die ja auch wirklich entfernt wurden) Aber ich denke das sollte auch nervende Blutelfen wie dich endlich ruhig stellen:
> 
> When 3.1 goes live, the rewards for "Glory of the Raider" and "Heroic: Glory of the Raider" are being removed. These achievements will still be active, however, players will no longer receive the Plagued Proto-Drake or Black Proto-Drake for completing them. Similar to our decision to remove the Amani War Bear from Zul'Aman, the goal is to ensure that such mounts retain a degree of rarity in the game; and with raids progressing into Ulduar in patch 3.1, *we feel obtaining the rewards for "Glory of the Raider" and "Heroic: Glory of the Raider" would be somewhat trivialized*. For this reason we will be offering new fast mounts (310 speed) as rewards for completing select achievements associated with 10 and 25-player Ulduar.
> 
> ...


Jo, was über Naxx gesagt wird, wird explizit im letzten Satz nicht erwähnt. Insofern trifft die Aussage tatsächlich nur auf Naxx zu und ist nicht auf Ulduar anwendbar. Also bitte keine Quelle ranziehen, die sich nur auf Naxx bezieht und dann behaupten, das träfe auf alle HM Mounts zu.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was ist wenn der Spaß am Spiel durch Statussymbole entsteht ?





Also, wer in einem SPIEL Statussymbole benötigt, um Spaß zu haben, der sollte ernsthaft drüber nachdenken, ob er nicht lieber aufhört. Gilt auch für die, die immer in Dala am Brunnen auf ihren Flugmounts rumposen müssen. Wenn man so sehr auf Statussymbole abfährt, soll man sich einen TT kaufen. Zwar schweineteuer und ne Dreckkarre, aber sieht gut aus.


----------



## Ultimo01 (1. Juni 2010)

Ihr habt Probleme... Sowas wird blizz nie machen, da es auch leute gibt die alle mounts Sammeln, erfolg ect. also NO!


----------



## Mofeist (1. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jo, was über Naxx gesagt wird, wird explizit im letzten Satz nicht erwähnt. Insofern trifft die Aussage tatsächlich nur auf Naxx zu und ist nicht auf Ulduar anwendbar. Also bitte keine Quelle ranziehen, die sich nur auf Naxx bezieht und dann behaupten, das träfe auf alle HM Mounts zu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry ich diskutier nicht weiter mit dir, sowas ignorantes wie dich hab ich echt noch nie erlebt. Auf Threads/posts/etc von dir werde ich absofort nich nur .... sondern auch einfach nicht mehr antworten.

(ja jetzt was bößes du scheinst nicht genügend Hirn zu besitzen die letzten Posts mit diesem zu verbinden, wie und warum du das genau machen solltest naja versuch es vielleicht doch rauszufinden)


----------



## Shaila (1. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also, wer in einem SPIEL Statussymbole benötigt, um Spaß zu haben, der sollte ernsthaft drüber nachdenken, ob er nicht lieber aufhört. Gilt auch für die, die immer in Dala am Brunnen auf ihren Flugmounts rumposen müssen. Wenn man so sehr auf Statussymbole abfährt, soll man sich einen TT kaufen. Zwar schweineteuer und ne Dreckkarre, aber sieht gut aus.



Weisst du, wie ich diese Antwort bereits bildlich gesehen habe, als ich meinen Satz verfasst habe ? Einfach nur lustig. Überlegt mal auf was das Grundprinzip eines MMORPG's basiert und tut nicht immer so, als wäret ihr die größten Moralapostel, denen überhaupt nichts daran liegt, selbst besser zu werden mit dem Charakter und damit auch gleichzeitig besser zu werden als andere. Jeder geht immer da hin, wo er auch nur irgendwas verbessern kann an seinem Charakter. Vielleicht ist es bei einem verschwindend geringen Teil anders, aber der Großteil wird immer die Wege im Spiel gehen, die seinen Charakter weiter aufwerten. Das Ziel ist nunmal besser zu werden. Darauf baut es auf, wenn ihr darüber nachdenkt, werdet ihr das vielleicht auch einsehen. Natürlich muss man nicht besser als alle anderen sein, aber dennoch ist das das Ziel das permanent vorhanden ist, wodurch das Spiel auch >endlos< wird und somit ein enormes Suchtpotential besitzt, weil es immer jemanden gibt der mehr hat, der besser ist. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, denn zu meinen "Suchtzeiten" habe ich auch versucht so viel wie möglich zu erreichen um nicht hinterherzuhängen, habe Angst gehabt, dass andere besser werden.

Natürlich, ich sage auch, es ist mir egal ob welche besser als ich sind. Aber es ist -schuldigung- absolut schwachsinnig sich hinzustellen und zu behaupten, andere seien einem wirklich vollkommen egal, Equip sowieso und Mounts sind einem erst Recht egal. Das sagen meisten nur selbsternannte Moralhelden. Es ist nämlich keine Schande wegen Equip, Mounts oder was auch immer zu spielen und es ist auch keine Schande wenn man es für sehr wichtig erachtet im Spiel, weil es eben Teil des Spielziels ist und Grundfundament, auf dem das Prinzip aufbaut.

Belohnungen in Form von Equip, Mounts und Titeln sind das Grundfundament auf dem Alles aufbaut. Und ihr wollt mir allen ernstes erzählen, dass ihr euch nach keiner dieser Sachen richtet ? Belügt euch nicht selbst und bleibt mal realistisch. Jeder richtet sich danach und jeder möchte davon möglichst viel erreichen, zumindest so viel, wie im Rahmen seinen Spielekonsums und seiner Motivation liegt. Ich denke, die meisten belügen sich selbst, wenn sie sagen Equip/Mounts etc. sind ihnen VOLLKOMMEN egal. Es ist für manche vielleicht weniger wichtig, aber EGAL ? Belügt euch nicht selber...

Und wenn dann nunmal jemand ein selteneres Mount hat, dann ist dies eben ein Statussymbol. Ich sehe keinen Grund, was daran süchtig sein soll. Das ist einfach eine Folge vom Grundprinzip. Ganz einfaches Ding. Das Ziel sind Equip, Titel und Mounts und der Weg dahin macht Spaß und hat man dann etwas davon, dann erfüllt es einen ja durchaus mit Freude.

Ich kann nur nochmal sagen: Belügt euch nicht selber, niemandem sind die genannten Sachen VOLLKOMMEN egal, auch nicht mir.


----------



## Mofeist (1. Juni 2010)

guter Post, danke! damit ist der Thread für mich beendet schönen Abend noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Weisst du, wie ich diese Antwort bereits bildlich gesehen habe, als ich meinen Satz verfasst habe ? Einfach nur lustig. Überlegt mal auf was das Grundprinzip eines *MMORPG'*s basiert und tut nicht immer so, als wäret ihr die größten Moralapostel, denen überhaupt nichts daran liegt, selbst besser zu werden mit dem Charakter und damit auch gleichzeitig besser zu werden als andere. Jeder geht immer da hin, wo er auch nur irgendwas verbessern kann an seinem Charakter. Vielleicht ist es bei einem verschwindend geringen Teil anders, aber der Großteil wird immer die Wege im Spiel gehen, die seinen Charakter weiter aufwerten. Das Ziel ist nunmal besser zu werden. Darauf baut es auf, wenn ihr darüber nachdenkt, werdet ihr das vielleicht auch einsehen. Natürlich muss man nicht besser als alle anderen sein, aber dennoch ist das das Ziel das permanent vorhanden ist, wodurch das Spiel auch >endlos< wird und somit ein enormes Suchtpotential besitzt, weil es immer jemanden gibt der mehr hat, der besser ist. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, denn zu meinen "Suchtzeiten" habe ich auch versucht so viel wie möglich zu erreichen um nicht hinterherzuhängen, habe Angst gehabt, dass andere besser werden.
> 
> Natürlich, ich sage auch, es ist mir egal ob welche besser als ich sind. Aber es ist -schuldigung- absolut schwachsinnig sich hinzustellen und zu behaupten, andere seien einem wirklich vollkommen egal, Equip sowieso und Mounts sind einem erst Recht egal. Das sagen meisten nur selbsternannte Moralhelden. Es ist nämlich keine Schande wegen Equip, Mounts oder was auch immer zu spielen und es ist auch keine Schande wenn man es für sehr wichtig erachtet im Spiel, weil es eben Teil des Spielziels ist und Grundfundament, auf dem das Prinzip aufbaut.
> 
> ...


Hab mal das essentielle markiert. 


Zum 1: Bei einem Rollenspiel (in MMORPG enthalten) verbessert man zwar auch seinen Charakter, aber es geht auch darum, ihn zu spielen. Dafür gibt es ja Rollenspielrealms. RP machen eben... auch das gehört zu den Grundprinzipien, auch wenn dieses scheinbar immer vergessen wird.

Damit verbunden ist automatisch vorrangig der Spaß daran, seinen Char zu spielen und nicht unbedingt zu verbessern. Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Ich war selbst jahrelang Rollenspieler.

Sprung zum untersten Punkt: Was du hier machst, ist eine Unterstellung und ein Vorurteil. Items sind zumindest mir (und auch Dutzenden meiner ehemaligen Rollenspielkollegen) vollkommen egal. Also lass die Verallgemeinerungen. 

Und zur Sucht: Davon hab ich kein Wort geschrieben. Wie auch immer du WoW definierst, für mich ist es keine Itemjagd. Und darum mache ich keinen auf Apostel.


----------



## Shaila (1. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab mal das essentielle markiert.
> 
> 
> Zum 1: Bei einem Rollenspiel (in MMORPG enthalten) verbessert man zwar auch seinen Charakter, aber es geht auch darum, ihn zu spielen. Dafür gibt es ja Rollenspielrealms. RP machen eben... auch das gehört zu den Grundprinzipien, auch wenn dieses scheinbar immer vergessen wird.
> ...



Schön, der Rollenspiel Joker. Es hat einen Grund, warum es Rollenspielserver gibt. Das ist völlig aus dem zusammenhang gezogen. Es geht mir um normale Server mit "normalen" Gilden die "normal" spielen. Und selbst Rollenspielern sind Items wichtig, bzw. Items können wichtig werden. Was habe ich schon Threads gesehen, wo es über die Aurüstung XYZ ging um z.B. einen Gebirgsjäger zu spielen. Da geht es auch wieder um Equip. Für einen Rollenspieler ist es auch schlimm in einem bunten Mischmasch herumzulaufen.

Nur weil einem Equip nicht egal ist, heißt das nicht das man Items jagd.

Und ja, ein Ziel ist es logischerweiße auch seinen Charakter zu Spielen. Aber hier sage ich einfach mal: Der Weg ist das Ziel. Man geht automatisch in die Richtung die einem etwas bringt, mal abgesehen von RP-Servern. Was will man (außer RP) denn sonst noch machen ? Ich habe keinen gesehen, der einfach mal so dauernt BSF auf 80 rennt.


----------



## TippEx95 (1. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizz sollte sich konsequent für einen Weg entscheiden. Der Amanibär ist ja auch raus...



Naja, für Spieler die neu anfangen ist es natürlich schade, dass sie solche mounts nie bekommen können. Also lieber drinnlassen, muss ja keiner benutzen der nicht will. Jeder kann die Drachen aus dem aktuellen Content nehmen und muss sich ja nicht mit den "alten" abgeben.


----------



## Morgwath (1. Juni 2010)

Dein Punkt den Charakter zu spielen und nicht zu verbessern halte ich übrigens auch sehr gewagt, immerhin geht es beim Rollenspiel um das (möglichst perfekte) darstellen einer Situation/Gruppe/Lebensgemeinschaft/whatever. Die Verbesserung geschieht auch hier stellenweise durch Items, insbesonders Sets, so besitzt man durchaus ein RP Set welches kontinuierlich ausgebaut wird (allerdings unterscheidet es sich natürlich extrem von normalen Raid Sets (da aussehen > Rest).
Wenn du dein RP nackt gespielt hast (solche Arten soll es ja auch geben *zwinker*, entfällt das natürlich)

Das die meisten Rollenspieler gleichzeitig auch Raiden, ist unnötig zu erwähnen, genauso muss man nicht erwähnen das farblich unpassende Items dabei nicht gedisst werden, sondern durchaus auch ihre Verwendung finden : ) 



> Items sind zumindest mir (und auch Dutzenden meiner ehemaligen Rollenspielkollegen) vollkommen egal.


Wenn dir die Items so egal sind, warum echauffierst du dich dann so dermaßen über diese Mounts?

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass auch du froh darüber wärst diese Mounts zu besitzen, oder vulgo:
Du hast phättes need auf die äpix


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. Juni 2010)

Also ich fände es besser den Armanibär mit einer geringen Prozentchance weiterhin droppen zu lassen als ihn ganz zu entfernen.
so wird ihn nicht jeder haben (was den Spielern die ihn damals bekommen haben wichtig ist) und Leute die später angefangen haben, haben auchnoch die Chance ihn zu bekommen.

Bei den Drachen ist das natürlich nicht möglich, aber man könnte die Drachen erst freischalten wenn man alle wichtigen erfolge nur mit items unter einem bestimmten lvl gemacht hat.


----------



## TheGui (2. Juni 2010)

wär jedes Mount wie das, gäbs das overgear problem nich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

